# Bristol Beaufighter Walkaround



## nuuumannn (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi Guys, My UK trip in 2018 meant I was able to get some better walkarounds of aircraft I have featured on my walkaround website, including the Beaufighter. Some Images and a link to the site pages below.





RD253 1 




Bristol Hercules 2 




RD253 43 




RD253 03




RD253 79




RD253 88 

Link to Beaufighter pages: http://warbirdswalkaround.wixsite.com/warbirds/single-post/2019/01/06/New-Year-New-Look

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 5, 2019)

Nice shots Grant


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 6, 2019)

What a beast....nice captures.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2019)

Good stuff Grant.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 6, 2019)

Great shots. Mine suffered from poor lighting conditions at Hendon.


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 6, 2019)

Sweet shots. Is it really as big in life as it looks in the photos ? Never seen one personally...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 9, 2019)

> Is it really as big in life as it looks in the photos?



Yup, it's a beast. It's ground angle gives it the illusion it's bigger than it actually is. The Beaufort is bigger, but doesn't look it.




Beaufort


----------

